# Anyone Have A Coronet Number 3 Lathe?



## Doris (15 Aug 2015)

Hi everyone,

Just picked up this lovely Lathe for £150 a few weeks ago.







It's still in bits on the floor in my dining room while I rebuild my stand for it. But it comes with 2 chucks plus 3 Jacobs chucks, 4 prong centres and some other bits I'm not sure what they are for.

But my question is does anyone have the bowl attachment for this Lathe and if so could they possibly take a picture if it set up please? I'm quite happy to get my own bowl attachment made up as it wasn't included in the sale but can't seem to find any pictures of the bowl attachment in use.

Thanks everyone


----------



## monkeybiter (15 Aug 2015)

I don't know if any of the following may be helpful.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/coronet major/page4.html
http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/7881/dscf4059nv1.jpg
http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af96/weeping_ash/_RSH2386.jpg
http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mZMLJWyEY0Un85D0y66_umg.jpg


----------



## Castanea (16 Aug 2015)

Mine's a record but it looks exactly the same - I'll take some pics later. It's a good bit of kit - not fancy but solid and has coped with everything i've thrown at it. The only down side to the bowl attachment is that it sticks out and is cast iron so you really don't want to catch it with your head when you stand up. I speak from experience - by gum it hurts


----------



## Castanea (16 Aug 2015)

Here's a few pics of the bowl extension on my Record DML. I think it's essentially the same lathe - I'm sure someone will chip in if I'm mistaken 

I find it a handy piece of kit (and was just lucky that it was on the lathe I bought locally off ebay a couple of years ago). I've turned up to 14" on it and find it works for me.


----------



## Beau (16 Aug 2015)

That's not quite the same as the Coronet's. The third link down in monkeybiter's post shows the turning extension. You then fit the main banjo onto it. The cranked part of the extension does flex and needs an improvised support leg to the floor.


----------



## Castanea (16 Aug 2015)

It's a different shaped attachment but are the tube rails the same size, height from the bench and distance apart so that parts from one would fit the other? The DML and the old coronet look so similar that I suspect parts may be freely interchangeable. No doubt someone will have tried it


----------



## Dalboy (16 Aug 2015)

This is the CL3 and CL4 bowl attachment the tool rest holder is that way just so I don't catch my self on it and it is also swung out of the way as in the last photo


----------



## Doofusme (16 Aug 2015)

Take alook at this on fleabay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Record-Power- ... 43e1355f23

The CL3/4 is pretty much the the same as the coronet, the cl3B bowl extension is a pretty hefty piece and not like the DMBLR one which is lighter duty all round.

regards

Phil


----------

